# Blood Patch



## dpumford (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi~Does anyone know if there is a CPT code for a Blood Patch. I have never heard of this before.

Pt has a persistent air leak and bronchopleural fistula in the rt lung.

There was 30 ML of blood taken fro the patient's left subclavian Infusion-A-Port and injected into the 14-french chest tube. Chest tube was placed to water seal and clamped for 2 hours.  The patient was then asked to assume several different positions. 

The chest tube will be unclamped and pt will have repeat chest x-ray.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## polycoder (Jun 11, 2014)

62273, 77003
Usually blood patch is for post lumbar injection, to ease the post injection head ache. Perhaps they are doing a clot.


----------



## margaret fahy (Jun 12, 2014)

If it was an epidural blood patch, then have you looked at 32560-32562?


----------

